# I soooo love my wife!!!!



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

I love my wife sooo much it is crazy! She is unbelievable! Wow!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You really shouldn't be typing while she's .. ohhh… never mind, Enjoy!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

? ))


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Huh! Did you just get married? What did she do move you to the shop? LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There ain't nothin' like having a perpetual honeymoon.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

welll…......... now… this.. is … interesting.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Prove it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Heh


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I think Dan is hoping to create a thread of wonderful wife tales. So far I am not seeing any examples?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm on my honeymoon after 43 years of marriage to my best friend and love of my life.

I'm glad for you too Daniel


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, well Patron has to go home sometime


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My wife is #1 and wonderful almost all the time, but when she gets into a bitching mood, she slips to #2 and my dog becomes #1 until the mood passes.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Abbott…............................... Okay- I am the wife… three times I have been the wife.. okay.. check that.. two times and one long time 10 year live-in. So I can't respond to the I love my wife thing. But If I were married to me, I would say I LOVE MY WIFE. She brings home the bacon and fries it up in a pan. She always does, because she can. Except right now for the first time in my life I am not bringing home the bacon, but I do still fry it up in a pan. Okay- so sometimes I fry it in a pan if I am not out working on wood. But I am a great cook and a good gardener when I want to be. I just don't want to be right now I guess? I can also restore a kitchen and then decorate it. I did that. And I do like my kitchen, I just prefer the garage right now. Even if the roof leaks and the windows are cracked. I think life is cyclic- you know everything just circles around and around. I imagine I will spend some time this winter cooking (Thanksgiving dinner for 40-50 is always mine and Christmas too.) My problem- as a wife is trying to balance it all. This or that? That or this? Glad the inlaws don't live here. But then again, maybe they could/would scoot their walkers around and do the cooking and cleaning?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Wife loves me so much she got me SUV for my birthday !

Socks, Underwear and Viagra…hey this supposed to be MY birthday! ;-0


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

rivergirl you're very good looking are you hard to get along with or you had bad partners?
Don't you go and block me for saying that, LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, if it's testimonials we're looking for, I've been in love with my wife since we were 15… 36 years in all. What more can I say?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

GMman: Maybe with all her skills and talents, rivergirl is too much of an ego threat for most men to handle.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I married my wife the year after she was out of high school, 50 years ago and still with her and love her very much I would not trade her for anyone else.
She may want to trade me I never asked and don't dare. Lol lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You're right Charlie good looking but that may fool you sometimes…lol no offence rivergirl we all like you here


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't help if Abbott has fantasies about other members and can't have a woman put up with him to stay married because of the his chauvinistic ways and poor perfomance as a husband.

But Patron is my friend and my wife is #1


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Abbot has fantasies about Patron? Eeeeewwww!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I yam what I yam. I guess.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

rivergirl I see your face is all red?
It maybe my eyes?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

GMman. Must be your eyes. Definately. I have nothing much to be embarrassed about and I don't get pissed off much anymore. Takes too much energy and accomplishes nothing. So, if I have been too accused of beng too ambitious, over zealous, too smart, too whatever,, then so be it. If I have been accused of being less than that.. oh well… sign here please. Next. Face facts, after the first 6 months you better have A LOT IN COMMON or else you better like your garage. A LOT.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Whatever you say I still like you and your nice projects keep up the good work you're an inspiration to other women here.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

No worries mate. Like I said, little concerns me these days. What ever will be will be.


----------



## TheWoodWolf (Oct 21, 2010)

I've only been with my "wife" - well, technically we're just living together - for fourteen years but she can put up with me better than the first two real wives so I'm keeping her just as long as she'll have me. When I met her, I quickly noticed her well-equipped toolbox. No, I mean a *real* toolbox. She had an electric drill, real Skilsaw, hand saws, planes, and even a brace and bits, and all that kind of stuff, but she also knew how to use them. I can appreciate a woman who has some shop skills.

Rivergirl, you sound like a keeper, too. I think some guys are intimidated by "strong" women, that is, by a woman who can do more than "womanly" things. Personally, I think we need more women like you.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did Danco get off to? I'm still waiting on his explanation of his post…..He's got me curious now….lol
I want to know why, what happened for him to make this statement(be it a good one), and let's hear it…
I know we all love our wives and have said so, but now I need to know…..Come back, Shane…don't go!!!!
Is Danco a figment of my imiganation, or did someone else post in his place?....lol lol.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Rick- I really think this was just a story starter- not an opportunity for Danco to give any specific information- but- he is probably out there now wracking his brain for something to write that is appropriate to post. LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

rivergirl: Yea…..but I don't like for someone to start telling me a story and not finishing….I want to get to the happy ending….lol. I want all the specifics…..not just the starting line…..lol. If he's wracking his brain for a story or an answer…..it better be a good one…...lol.

By the way, I find your post very interesting….You do have a way with words…..You remind me of my daughter alot…...she's a school teacher, also. Me…I'm just a country bumpkin w/ a college education, who lives in the sticks…....not very interesting, but I do like to have fun, though….


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect a response like this. First let me say I really mean the statement. She's been my girl for almost 15 years and been my wife for 13. I wish it was really just to be a story starter, but truth is when I typed it last night I was completely piss drunk, due to losing my job. She made me feel absolutely incredible with her understanding and support. In fact I just finished looking over the finances and after talking to her just now I might have to come up with a way to praise her more. We are going to be fine. She even said I don't have to worry about a job for awhile because she makes enough and I managed to save a lot of money in case of a rainy day. I guess I might be in the same boat as Rick. It is great hearing the others being in great relationships, and rivergirl I bet your guy says the same about you. So I want to hear others stories, lets hear about our other halves. Remember they make you or break you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a guy work for me that loved his wife sooooooo much that he would start crying when he talked about her.

It was wierd


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

I love my wife too… WE have been married almost 4 yrs now. She laughs at my jokes, giggles when I do goofy things in public (it happens alot!) and just shakes her head when I use my phone as a whoopee cushion in the store standing next to people.

I am lucky in that she likes my hobbies pretty much all of them from shooting to woodworking, she will join in about anything she really is my best friend.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Moron, I don't do that, but I have been around someone who does. It is a little strange.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Dan- sorry about your job- but what a lovely supportive wife you have! Good that you have been disciplined to save some money in case of a backslide. It's easier to be supportive when one has planned ahead for hard times.  So- you were loaded up- and feeling hopelessly romantic. That's sweet. Just don't cry.. that will gross Moron out.  So there it is - Dan's tale of the best of times during the worst of times. Now ride that unemployment train…


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

In Texas teachers don't get unemployment. It is OK though, I really hated every moment of the job. You were a teacher you understand. No crying, never been my thing. Hey, now I finally have time to work in the shop. Maybe I should pay more attention to a few blogs on here about starting a business. I feel free and just incredible now. Hey Rick do you need an amateur partner for any tourneys? I have the equipment and a boat for back-up if yours goes down. Hrolfr- you should come out this way we have the Texas Ren Fest going on right now, you would enjoy. Roger- I love my dog too, she's actually bigger than my wife (english mastiff), sometimes she's first (especially at dinner time).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm glad you expanded a little. Jobs may come and go, but she sounds like a keeper. Sorry about the job.

I'm gonna keep my "best girl" of 29 years too….most of what I make in the shop is for her.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Danco: Sorry to hear about your teaching job getting canned. But you sound kinda glad it happened..I've known a couple of people like you that worked for companies for years, and hated every minute of it….Maybe this will all turn out for the good…hopefully… Yea….I could always use a fishing partner sometimes. I live on beautiful Bull Shoals Lake way up in the Ozark Mts. We have a lot of tournaments around here….I was born and raised in Texas, and lived in Lubbock til 1982 when I moved to Memphis, Tn, for 20 years before coming here….Sounds like you may live down around Austin?? My daughter lives in Amarillo, and is also a school teacher, along with my son-in-law….My daughter loves teaching, and my s-i-l hates every minute of it….go figure….Well….I did get to hear the story afterall…not quite a happy ending, but maybe someday it will be…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with losing a teaching job. It's like God looked down and smiled and said, "Okay Dan, I think you have been tortured enough. Be free. Live well and prosper."


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Rick,
Its happy still. I live a mile from Lake Conroe. We have a few tourneys here, in fact have a pretty big one soon. We're only an hour and a half from Galveston too, so I fish salt and fresh. If you go to my profile and click on the website, look for fish. I carve those for CCA and Ducks unlimited. I love a sunrise over water, just can't be beat. My dad and his best friend from college are retired schoolteachers and now fish professionally for crappie. Between fishing and hunting and my nieces and daughter showing for 4H I always have plenty of food.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bentlyj
I stoped walking on water a couple of days ago so I guess I'm a bit out of sorts. LOL
sometimes my resistance to saying what my first thought is fades. I do think it's best to keep it possitve the best I can every 5000 comments or so it slips out


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Jim, sometimes it feels good to let it out. I thought it was kinda funny. By the way Jim, your one of the reasons I originally signed up. I like the positive stuff you say. Don't get me wrong the other stuff is funny to me also, it is like watching hockey you never know when the gloves are coming off.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't comment about wives, but I love my husband. Last week he helped me hang my air filtration unit on the ceiling.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm on #4. #1 - military wife (2); #2 - mom with children (17); #3 - heartless trophy (5); then #4 - engineer (15+ yes, that makes me an old fart) who supported a house-husband for many years. We are both retired now and happy. She's my confidant, friend, and consultant. She's a lot like rivergirl: strong, confident, and talented. She has a degree from UCLA in Design and worked in Aerospace with numerous awards. She has a marvelous ability to coordinate color, style and space. Check this out: she has her own set of Makita portable tools. She's bought most of the major tools in my shop as birthday and Xmas gifts. Always researching what I could use; researching what was a very good model; then negotiating a great deal with the seller (including HD). 
After driving 3 crazy, I marvel at her ability to dodge my insanities.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Traupman- you better keep this one.  Build her some really nice presents!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, so what tool did she let you buy that you have been drooling over…


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

I think Danco was pranked by his wife! My wife is very funny. Sometimes when I am logged into my computer she send cute emails on my behalf. Innocent fun and laughs.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Actually the greatest shock was the PC 19.2V portable drill and saw at Xmas right after we moved into this house (12 years ago). The biggest thrill was a band saw, but what followed was a chop saw, Bessie clamps, a thickness planer and tons of other things. She'd sneak them home and lug them up the front stairs and hide them before I'd get home. She had this buddy at work who built kayaks; they'd confer. He says he'd love my shop, I've got most all the goodies and a CA blonde! She's been offered numerous marriage proposals by the tool salesmen throughout Southern CA. My woodworking skills had languished for a while. I was an itinerant engineer (job shopper) for a long time. But now they are coming back with day to day practice (I love retirement). M is a great woman. I am lucky. 
We sit on the deck drink wine and gaze across the water at Catalina- not bad for a kid from the slums of Milwaukee and a gal from South Gate, CA


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you done good Traupmann.


----------

